# Guardian OD



## HamishR (Apr 19, 2019)

After an unlucky first attempt my second try at the Guardian is a triumph!  I _really_ like this OD!  I can see why some people compare it to a Klon but it's much more versatile than that.  It has a slightly Klon-esque midrange to it if you turn up the presence (which is a bit weird but it works) but it is a much more convincing stand-alone OD in my opinion.  For a start it has plenty of low end on tap if you want it - the Klon always lacked that for me.

So with my Les Paul the Guardian is as good as it gets for classic rock kinda sounds.  Fat but not too thick, clear and ringing when needed and capable of big chunky powerchords.  Punchier than a Klon too.  Used as a clean boost into other ODs it works incredibly well - low noise and it bumps the tone in all the right places.

Now maybe it is because I subbed a BC109C for the BC549C (I thought that should be ok) but the only downer was a slight glitch in the top end.  I had to be careful with the controls because if I maxed out the presence I got a bit of high-pitched oscillation.  And once I got the presence where I wanted it (anywhere between 12.00 and 3.00) for the mids I had to keep tone right down to avoid an annoying high-pitched thing on my attack.  Fortunately attaching a .022uF cap across the Volume pot's pins 1+2 has fixed it.

So next time I will be sure to use a BC549C.  And there will be a next time because this is such a great pedal.  BTW this may be a bit naughty but I sanded the sides of the PCB just enough that it fits into a 1590B.  It doesn't take much.

Thanks


----------



## sertanksalot (Apr 19, 2019)

Outstanding.  Hope you can share a photo or even better some riffage.  ?


----------



## HamishR (Apr 20, 2019)

Guardian pics: You can see my artfully attached .022uF cap on the volume pot lugs.


----------



## music6000 (Apr 21, 2019)

HamishR said:


> After an unlucky first attempt my second try at the Guardian is a triumph!  I _really_ like this OD!  I can see why some people compare it to a Klon but it's much more versatile than that.  It has a slightly Klon-esque midrange to it if you turn up the presence (which is a bit weird but it works) but it is a much more convincing stand-alone OD in my opinion.  For a start it has plenty of low end on tap if you want it - the Klon always lacked that for me.
> 
> So with my Les Paul the Guardian is as good as it gets for classic rock kinda sounds.  Fat but not too thick, clear and ringing when needed and capable of big chunky powerchords.  Punchier than a Klon too.  Used as a clean boost into other ODs it works incredibly well - low noise and it bumps the tone in all the right places.
> 
> ...


Careful, you could start a naughty Trend!


----------



## HamishR (Apr 21, 2019)

music6000 said:


> Careful, you could start a naughty Trend!



I know, I know...  But being rebellious is in my nature.  I just don't care what I do.  Last night for example I stayed up 'til after midnight.  Crazy!


----------



## reubenreub (Apr 23, 2019)

Very nice! I just ordered one of these for myself as a klone alternative and am excited to build it. What's up with the 22n cap on the volume lugs though?


----------



## HamishR (Apr 23, 2019)

I mentioned that in my first post - It's to tame the treble.


----------

